# Vacation with tortoises, dogs, and jeeps lots of pics



## Kerryann (Aug 19, 2012)

the hub and dog kayaking









Three lochness monsters




My two dogs





I love this pic





Henry is a rock crawler and he doesn't need a stinking jeep




Betty




Bettuce objects to the ugly couch
















Betty hearts vacation








Night run




You don't see places like this in 2wd where we went












My hub and I remembering our friend who died this year of cancer in his favorite place on earth 








































His belt popped off but luckily he brought everything and the kitchen sink so he had a spare




My husband and I won an award for me being an awesome spotter and him being a bone headed listener.. it's my story and that's how I am telling it


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2012)

Were you on Drummond Island? We used to vacation there when I was a kid. Friends had a cabin there, well actually called the "Shack" great place up there.

Looks like you had a great time. Great pics too.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 19, 2012)

Yea the outlaws have a place up there. It's hilarious that auto correct replaces inlaws with outlaws


----------



## Zamric (Aug 19, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Yea the outlaws have a place up there. It's hilarious that auto correct replaces inlaws with outlaws



AutoCorrect~ your doing it right

Nice pics BTW! I only saw places like that when the Army made me camp there! (They don't have no stinkin 2WD!)


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2012)

Have they had it for a long time? Just wondering if they have ever heard of "Six Pack Peg" dead now, but was an old Indian lady that lived there. Drunk bar fly years ago. OMG, great childhood memories on Drummond island. Yes, I do understand the importance of not missing the ferry.
Yes, my out correct will do that too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like you all had great fun!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 20, 2012)

That just looks like a blast!


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice pics the landscapes are beautiful !!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 20, 2012)

Henry sure is a looker. I notice hubby didn't take the two bigger dogs for a kayak ride.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 20, 2012)

wellington said:


> Have they had it for a long time? Just wondering if they have ever heard of "Six Pack Peg" dead now, but was an old Indian lady that lived there. Drunk bar fly years ago. OMG, great childhood memories on Drummond island. Yes, I do understand the importance of not missing the ferry.
> Yes, my out correct will do that too.



They have had their place since 98. I will have to ask them if they have heard of her.



Jacqui said:


> Henry sure is a looker. I notice hubby didn't take the two bigger dogs for a kayak ride.



He did try to take our lab but she just wanted to swim along with him.


----------



## dbacksrock02 (Aug 20, 2012)

Lookin' good


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's a link to all of the jeep pictures from the weekend. There are 300+ pictures. My husband says I am camera happy like a tourist.
http://photobucket.com/KerrysDOA2012


----------

